# Lead melting



## shinerman77 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thinking of ordering a Jig mold. Was wondering what do you use to melt the lead? I think my mapp torch will work but to heat up bulk lead It seams like a pain in the butt. Do-it has a plug in melting pot but hoping to get away a little cheaper than those.


----------



## slabmaster (Apr 2, 2008)

a heavy castiron pot of some sort makes a good pot. i have tried about every thing you can imagine. i have used 1 lb. and 3 lb coffee cans. the best thing i have ever used is the do it electric pot . it melts lead very fast. the second best is the lee production pot. this past weekend i poured 40 pounds of bank sinkers useing my wifes kitchen stove "electric" i am currently useing an antique plumbers pot and laddle to melt lead. if i were into bass jigs and spinner baits i would just bite the bullett and go with the lee production pot. it will last you a life time and after all it's only money


----------



## redbug (Apr 2, 2008)

If your gonna be making bulk jigs and spinner baits and such you could pick up a propane smoker or deep fryer and use the burner from that then get a heavy pot to sit on it be sure to use in a well ventilated area those lead fumes are nasty

Wayne


----------



## BigUn (Apr 2, 2008)

We used a lot of lead based pigments to color our plastics. We had to wear long sleves, rubber gloves, full face mask and not a little paper painters mask either. And every 6 months I had to have my blood lead levels tested. During the years I have cast, sized, lubed and fired tens of thousands of pistol bullets. All to "Save A Buck". Once you learn the health risks involved with messing around with lead, it can be handled with low risks. But you have to ask yourself, IS IT REALLY WORTH IT for a few jigs? I no longer cast bullets or jigs or handle lead in any manner other than to tie on a bait. The health risks just aren't worth it to me. Do yourself a favor, buy your jigs and protect your health! Casting anything, bullets or jigs, is hot, dirty, smelly, nasty work that can hurt you and your family if you aren't VERY careful. Invest in a good cartridge type respirator if you choose to do it and protect yourself all you can. Be careful brother! Don't mean to preach, just want you to understand what all is involved and how bad you can get hurt, sometimes without even knowing it at the time. I'll shut up now.


----------



## redbug (Apr 2, 2008)

i know what bigun means nasty nasty stuff for sure.. I don't want to be bothered with it that's for sure


----------

